# Sleepy Fluffy Baby!



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

This little guy is quickly becoming my fave bird! As soon as I walked in today, he started calling to me and hopping all over the cage, wanting out.

We had a little bit of playtime before I started dinner. I must have tired him out.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, sleepy little budgie. So cute! *


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

My Cloud does the same thing every time I come from work. He starts jumping in the cage chirping excitedly and coming up checking the cage door, wants to be out of the cage  Your budgie has grey wing and the chest is very light shade of blue, correct? I think he has the same colors as my Cloud. How cute!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

He's actually a Fallow. He has cinnamon wing and bright red eyes.
Here's another pic of him.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

He's so cute.doesn't feel so good to have such a sweet little friend to great you when you come and want play.blessings


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh wow. He has the same colors my Cloud has, except Cloud has black eyes. I thought only albinos and lutinos can have red eyes :confused1: very interesting, he seems very calm


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Island said:


> Oh wow. He has the same colors my Cloud has, except Cloud has black eyes. I thought only albinos and lutinos can have red eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are other rare mutations that have red eyes, with cinnamon markings.

They are called Fallow, and Lacewing. And they are so pretty!!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

He's handsome, friendly and fun! What's not to love?? :loveeyes:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's absolutely adorable and it sounds like he's very sweet, too


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

He's really stunning! I love his sleepy photo


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh how cute  Doesn't it feel great to know that you're missed when you're away and to have such a loving welcome when you get home?  

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Its funny, because I never get a reaction like that even from my dog. LOL.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How sweet, I'm glad there is already such a deep connection between you and Destiny. He is quite the special boy!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

He's such a little darling! I had plans and things to do on Sat, but ended up watching another episode of Game of Thrones instead, just so I wouldn't wake him.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Eek, he's so cute it makes me want to squeal! I love him  

What a beautiful, calm, loving little guy he is


----------

